# probleme mit flash. evtl. grafikkarte?



## hamburgpunk (6. November 2003)

moin, 

ich habe seit Ewigkeiten dieses Problem. Ich hab noch meine "gute" alte Geforce 2MX Grafikkarte und denke, dass mein Problem was mit ihr zu tun hat. Und zwar wenn ich Flashfilme abspiel, egal ob im IE oder mit dem Flashplayer oder sonstwas, hab ich einen total verruckelten und quitschigen Ton. ich hab das Gefühl, der Film und der Ton laufen schneller als sie sollen. der Ton ist dann nicht anhörbar. Wenn ich allerdings das Fenster runterlege, habe ich ja logischerweise kein Bild mehr, aber astreinen Ton, ohne Probleme. Nur ich will ja Bild und Ton zusammen. Wer ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Hab schon alle möglichen Nvidia Treiber ausprobiert aber KEIN Erfolg. Hab auch schon Grafikkarte deinstalliert etc. NIX! 

Habe auch festgestellt, dass wenn ich z.b. eine MP3 höre und dann über eine komplexe Website scrolle, es zu ähnlichen aber wesentlich schwächeren Fremdgeräuschen kommt. und die Soundkarte macht ja auch sonst keine Probleme. Wenn ich den Flashfilm nicht sehe hab ich ja astreinen Ton, ebenso bei Filmen, Musik etc... 

Habe auch schon das Flashplugin auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. brachte auch nix. 

Auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu reduzieren unter den Soundeinstellungen bracht keinen Erfolg.

Soundkarte glaube ich weniger, denn der ton haut ja hin, aber ist ne mickrige CREATIVE SOUNDBLASTER 128 PCI 

WIN2K Prof.

wäre dankbar für Hilfe...


----------



## Klon (6. November 2003)

Lies bitte unsere Netiquette und überarbeite deinen Beitrag hinsichtlich korekter Groß/Kleinschreibung.

Wir sind weder Gamestar Board noch YoungMiss Forum.


----------



## hamburgpunk (6. November 2003)

Ich habe jetzt zwar editiert, aber dass es nun an Groß-/Kleinschreibung scheitert finde ich doch ein wenig merkwürdig. Ich habe hier ja kein Kauderwelsch geschrieben.


----------

